# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  مشکل در ثبت نام فارغ التحصیلان

## ali_mmm

دوستان واسه کسانی که کارشناسی تموم کردن و الان دوباره میخان کنکور بدن ( معافیت تحضیلی سربازی تا شهریور 95) کد نظام وظیفه چنده؟

و کسانی که پیش دانشگاهی قبل 91 گرفتن کد سوابق تحصیلی پیش نمیاره، چکار باید کرد؟ لازمه؟!

----------


## superstar

موقع ثبت نام بقلش یه لینک راهنما داره اونجا کامل نوشته مثلا برای دانش آموزا 5 هست و برای فارغ تحصیلای جدید 6 و ..... کاملا نوشته شده...

----------


## ali_mmm

> موقع ثبت نام بقلش یه لینک راهنما داره اونجا کامل نوشته مثلا برای دانش آموزا 5 هست و برای فارغ تحصیلای جدید 6 و ..... کاملا نوشته شده...


کد نظام وظیفه توضیح داده اما واقعا معلوم نیس چنده؟ 14؟ آخه اون نوشته انصراف...

----------


## ehsan18

دوستان من که خرداد 94 فارغ التحصیل شدم (پیش دانشگاهی رو گرفتم). واسه کد نظام وظیفه یاید چه کدی رو بزنم؟و از کجا بدونم غیبت نخوردم؟لطفا جواب بدید

----------

